# Vermont snow plowing thread



## vt properties (Jan 28, 2010)

Any thoughts on the season so far, been kinda slow in my area , expecting maybee 2" tonight...


----------



## Grn Mtn (Sep 21, 2004)

vt properties;981942 said:


> Any thoughts on the season so far, been kinda slow in my area , expecting maybee 2" tonight...


whats your area?


----------



## vt properties (Jan 28, 2010)

I cover waterbury and stowe mainly, Are you from Morrisville? Any hows was just doing my billing and last month was pretty slow, considering that most accounts I have require a 2" trigger.


----------



## HALH VT (Nov 14, 2003)

What snow season???

I am in central VT, Rochester and Granville mostly. All rural residential, about one third second homes. 

I was out just three times in December, three in January, and one ice/sanding event in January. A little bit of extra drift clearing, and one deck shoveled. 

If we don't get lots of snow to make it up in February and March, I am going to be picking cans on the roadside to pay my bills. 

I've been cutting some firewood for myself, and doing a little carpentry for my sister, have couple motorcycle heads to do for a friend next week, none of that pays any cash, but it keeps me busy. Two or three weeks to go and I will start setting up for sugaring, that will keep me off the street, but no cash flow until late March, early April, unless you count the cash that flows OUT!!

When I was younger, I logged in the winter, so it didn't matter as much whether it snowed, because I had income either way. Now I depend on the snow a little bit too much.


----------



## vt properties (Jan 28, 2010)

I Hear yea Hal, Its been very slow year. I Want some snow, up here in stowe all the business need it to get the tourists. Just checked the weather almost nothing in the forecast for the next few.


----------



## Grn Mtn (Sep 21, 2004)

hey Halh you sugar, I'll take a gallon of grade B, mmmmmmmm.

wow guys, thats not allot of trips. I plowed for myself for 5 years and the last two I split my income 1/2 seasonal and half per trip. I didn't make as much but I also didn't lift up the seat cushions looking for fuel money

were you guys plowing or just plain remember the winter of '76? I might be off by a year +/-, boy was that a ton of snow.


----------



## LetItSnoPlowGuy (Dec 31, 2010)

Happy New Year to everyone!


----------



## LetItSnoPlowGuy (Dec 31, 2010)

Actively seeking the opportunity to pick up some new accounts and/or sub in the Rutland County area. 6'8" Plow. Reliable


----------

